
Sydney Startups to Watch - gonsanchezs
https://www.themartec.com/insidelook/sydney-start-ups-2017
======
vdnkh
How do startups deal with Australia's terrible internet? Do they get better
rates/no caps? Is the internet situation hyperbolic & overblown on HN/Reddit?

~~~
justinjlynn
Generally, yes, it is. However, while it's possible to make some good choices
and enable yourself to receive decent internet services it's something you
need to look for explicitly. Often, it's you who have to go to it instead of
being able to order it wherever you are. Which, I suppose is a big part of why
everyone complains about it.

------
Alexholderness
Interested to see what happens with Spaceship, they had a huge marketing
campaign on launch

